# Decals missing.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Does anyone have some extra decals of the 1/35th scale Dragon German V-2 Rocket.Bought a V-2 from a modeler on E-Bay missing the decals.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

If all else fails try contacting Dragon. I believe they just re-released this kit.

Max Bryant


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I tried that once and they are quite strict about it.Unless it was bought sealed,etc.Maybe the after sale service for modelers is not as relaxed as in the U S A.I'll give it another try anyways.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No thats how it is with Dragon. But IIRC there weren't many markings in the kit anyway just a couple of stripes


----------

